# Liste des centres de maintenance agréés Apple



## chroukin (22 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Ayant appelé à l'instant Apple pour mon problème de PB, et étant au delà des 90 jours d'assistance gratuite (  ), le conseiller m'a proposé de faire réparer mon portable dans un centre de maintenance agréé Apple (je suis encore sous la garantie de 1 an). Seulement il m'en a donné un assez loin de chez moi, existe-t-il une liste des centres de maintenance agréés Apple ? J'ai cherché sur leur site mais je n'ai rien trouvé 

Merci


----------



## .Steff (22 Décembre 2005)

tu as cherché surle site www.apple.com/fr???
Si ca n'y est pas google's your friend


----------



## chroukin (22 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cherché sur leur site mais je n'ai rien trouvé


 
Et sur google j'ai pas trouvé


----------



## .Steff (23 Décembre 2005)

http://apple.via.infonow.net/locator/jsp/index.jsp?LOC=fr_FR
et voila. ALors la c'est la page que ca me donne suite a un clique sur le site d'apple sur un lien, _*ou puis je trouver un centre de maintenance agrée.
*_


----------



## chroukin (23 Décembre 2005)

Merci en fait je n'avais pas cliqué sur "je recherche un service".

_Les centres de service agréés sont-ils des centres de maintenance ?_

edit directe : oups, quel gros c** ! J'apprendrais à lire la prochaine fois  



			
				site apple a dit:
			
		

> Les Centre de Services Agréé sont des points de vente agréés par Apple qui emploient des techniciens certifiés Apple et qui vous aident à identifier la nature de vos problèmes matériels ou logiciels. Ils sont en mesure de vous proposer une large gamme d'options de réparation et de services.




Merci donc, j'avais déjà trouvé cette page mais pas cliqué comme il fallait


----------



## .Steff (23 Décembre 2005)

c'est parfait alors .
:love::love:


----------

